# Looking for Authors



## socaleditor (Jan 31, 2005)

We are looking for good authors that have sailing stories they would like to see published. Tell me you charter story, I know there are plenty as I have a few myself.

Any type of story will be considered. Please submit samples to this email address or contact me for more information.


----------



## avournas (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi socaleditor,

What about this one:
http://www.almiyachts.com/articles/sailing_problems.html

cheers
aLEX


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

I''ve read the article, and I wonder how someone accomplishes recommendation 1 without violating recommandation 4.

1. Try and make the best of a bad job. Explore the locale where you are "marooned". Make short trips by water-taxi, taxi, hire-car, on foot or by local ferries and keep your crew amused and remaining in holiday mood, i.e. shopping, sightseeing, swimming, enjoying special lunches and dinners, etc.

4. NEVER LEAVE THE VESSEL UNATTENDED OR OUT OF SIGHT - Vangelis would love you to give him an excuse or "cover story" for not having come back to the boat when promised.


----------



## socaleditor (Jan 31, 2005)

I can be reached at [email protected], sorry for the problems I thought I selected the show email option.


----------

